# 550 h1 or 700 efi



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

i am buying a new AC monday there is a 550 h1 with the ugly wheels for 5900 and a 700 efi has aftermarket wheels for 6900 i am wondering if there is a big difference between the two or if the h1 is the better motor or the suzuki efi...????give me some helpful info


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

the stands for hemi witch is supose to burn the fuel the most complete


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

what year model is the Zuki cat? I would go with the 550H1 if it is in fact a zuki motor. they are great motors but the electrical gremlins is what will get you on the suzuki efi cats. The 550H1 is a peppy torqey motor. And you can get aftermarket wheels and tires and still come out with a cheaper bike.


----------



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

i ended up getting the 700 efi H1 turns out it was an arctic cat motor.


----------



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

its got a lot more power than i thought i like it a lot


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh yea the h1 is a very reliable motor. Lots and lots of power


----------

